# S0310--Hospitalist Services



## ked2505 (Apr 10, 2013)

Is anyone familiar with S0310--Hospitalist Services (list separately in addition to code for appropriate evaluation and management services? 
We're looking at trying to bill can't find anything about it. 
Can I bill it daily? Does it need a modifier? Anything would be helpful!
Thanks!


----------



## airart (Apr 15, 2013)

*S0310, in addition to.....*

So far, no payers that I can find cover this, but if you do bill it, I found the below info that it is listed separately in addition to the appropriate evaluation and management service.

S0310 - Hospitalist services (list separately in addition to code for appropriate evaluation and management service), per ICD9data.com, and HCPCS.info
Indicator code #1 – 00
HCPCS Pricing Indicator #1 - Service not separately priced by part B (e.g., services not covered, bundled, used by part a only, etc.)
HCPCS Coverage Code:  I
Not payable by Medicare
Per Empire BCBS:
Coding Section 1: Services and supplies not eligible for separate reimbursement
The following table identifies by code some of the procedures and supplies that are described above.

The exclusion of a specific code does not indicate eligibility for reimbursement under all
circumstances. This table is provided as an informational tool only, to help identify some of the
procedures described above.

0185T 94760 99001 99070 99359 99379 A4300 Q0511 S2900
15850 94761 99002 99090 99360 99380 A4550 Q0512 S3600
20930 97010 99024 99091 99366 99441 A4649 Q0513 S3601
20936 98966 99027 99339 99367 99442 A4650 S0221 S8110
84112 98967 99053 99340 99368 99443 A9901 S0302 S9083
90889 98968 99056 99356 99374 A4262 G0269 S0310
93770 98969 99058 99357 99377 A4263 H0048 S0353
94005 99000 99060 99358 99378 A4270 J1642 S0354


----------

